# Reining Lessons/Trainer



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Call your local tack or feed store. They can give you a good idea.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

I think there is a list on NRHA's website you can check.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Breed and discipline would help?

And check your association site, as they will have list.


----------

